# Hurd window replacement glass



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

1. If you have Hurd windows that are 20 yrs old, then you have outlived the life expectancy of that window, so it is probably time to replace. 2. If they are somehow still in good shape, you'd be well advised to call a glass shop for replacement as their labor charge is typically very reasonable. 3. If after point one and two you are still looking to replace the glass diy, there will be either a vinyl or wood glazing bead that is removable.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Contact Hurd, it may be under warranty, or they can make suggestions for replacing it.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

If you have the double hung windows with compression side balances Hurd makes a replacement sash kit.

The kit includes two new sashes(with new Low-E insulated glass and dual intercept spacers) and new jamb liners.

http://www.hurd.com/pdf/professionals/DH_Upgrade_Sash_Kit_Concealed_Jambliner_Install.pdf


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is that the only thing wrong with them? Do they leak air? Is there any rot?

Most folks don't keep 20 year old Hurd windows. They are not historic and usually not up for retrofitting as the bones of the windows aren't worth saving.


----------

